
Playboy Asks Which Female Blogger You’d Like To See Sans Clothing - dawie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/09/one-step-backward-playboy-asks-which-female-blogger-youd-like-to-see-sans-clothing/
======
gaius
I love the juxtaposition of the article's outraged tone with a link to
Playboy's website.

Actually, now that I think about it, that's the perfect recipe to drive clicks
to both...

------
ScottWhigham
Okay wait - just who buys Playboy today? This is a weird idea for them - I
don't know a single person under the age of 55 who even cares about that mag.
How many 55+ men care about female bloggers? Just weird.

